# new to computers



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

I,m new to the computer thing but an absulute archery nut! 
My two young sons and myself all shoot, and are teaching my daughter and soon my wife to enjoy the sport also.
i'm sure i'll be able to learn many usefull tips and ideas from this site.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to AT and the wonderful world: of technology.......


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk schutt5. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

*welcome*

welcome!!:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## wahuntingnut (Mar 22, 2008)

schutt5 where are you from? Your user name caught my attention. My name is Shawn Schut, I am from Yakima WA. Just curious if there is any family ties.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

